# Black Ash Burl Fillet



## Nowski (Apr 4, 2015)

One of my 10" blade fillet knives with BAB from @Schroedc .

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony (Apr 4, 2015)

That's beautiful! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 4, 2015)

Beautiful handle ! The first pic makes it look like a small sword lol.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 4, 2015)

That is some pretty material on that handle! Makes me want to start fishing again so I'd have an excuse for a new filet knife!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 4, 2015)

Exquisite wood handle! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 4, 2015)

awesome blade there Shannon I would have a hard time getting scales all over that fine piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 4, 2015)

Very nice Shannon. Love that BAB

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Apr 4, 2015)

Nice job Shannon. Clean all around. Like the looks of your markers mark.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 4, 2015)

Nice job Shannon. Thats a great line on such a narrow blade. What kind of steel?


----------



## Nowski (Apr 4, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice job Shannon. Thats a great line on such a narrow blade. What kind of steel?



Thank you. That is AEB-L steel.


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 5, 2015)

Beautiful fillet knife!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

